# Proof of covid vaccines



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I received my 1st and 2nd Pfizer vaccines in April/May. I have a nice official looking form from the Gobierno de Mexico attesting to that. I downloaded the form online using my CURP..

I received an AstraZeneca booster shot in December. As proof of that I have a piece of paper I completed myself while on line, which happens to have a stamp on it. I don't see that official proof is available for the booster online.

So - if I were to take a trip to the US in the coming months - do they recognize the paperwork I mention ? Do they even care or are the results of some test all that is required ? Is there official, downloadable, proof for the booster ?

I spoke to a friend (in the US) yesterday via phone and she says she has received THREE covid vaccines plus a booster.


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

Proof for what purposes?
Are you a US citizen?

If you're flying in, then the CDC requires proof of vaccination at the airport before departure _*only if*_ you aren't a US citizen. If you aren't a US citizen, and you're asking for the purpose of flying to the US, then you should ask your airline what their requirements are for proof of vaccination status—for example, does it need to be translated into English, etc. If, on the other hand, you're a US citizen, then you just need to show proof of a negative test from within the same calendar day or previous calendar day—no vaccination required.

This website will probably give you all the info you need to know in this regard: Acceptable Proof of COVID-19 Vaccination

The most pertinent part is this:

Acceptable Proof of COVID-19 Vaccination

*All forms of proof of COVID-19 vaccination must have*

Personal identifiers (full name plus at least one other identifier such as date of birth or passport number) that match the personal identifiers on the passenger’s passport or other travel documents
Name of official source issuing the record (e.g., public health agency, government agency, or other authorized vaccine provider)
Vaccine manufacturer and date(s) of vaccination
If, rather than flying into the US, you're crossing by land, then there are no requirements at all for US citizens—although a border agent might take your temperature before allowing you to proceed.

And if you're talking about other things that might require proof of vaccination, then you're probably talking about private enterprises that each would make their own rules about what to accept and what not to accept. I don't live in a part of the country where proof of vaccination is required for pretty much nothing at all, so I have no firsthand experience on that front.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Well I am a dual US/Mexican citizen - and now that you mention it, the Vaccination certificate issued by the Mexican government is in both Spanish and English ! I believe ALL the forms of proof you mention are on this single piece of paper (so perhaps there was some sort of coordinated effort). 

Yes - I plan on flying into the US - but I am in the 'planning' stages.


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

Well, considering you have US citizenship, your proof of vaccination isn't required to fly into the USA _at all_. US citizens aren't required to be vaccinated in order to enter the US—whether by air or by land.

What _is_ required for US citizens flying in, however, is one of two things:

1. Positive viral test result from within the previous 90 days, plus a signed letter from a healthcare provider or public health official stating that you are clear to travel in accordance with CDC guidelines; or...

2. Negative viral test results from no more than one calendar day prior to your departure.

For detailed information about what types of test results are accepted, please see this page.

* Note: Of course, these requirements can change at any time, so if I were you I'd check periodically for any updates.


----------

